# I'm 19 pregnant and scared



## expectinroxie

I'm 19 and pregnant. I go to see it for the first time next week. I am excited about it. however I lost my job a week after I found out. I'm scared of how to be a mom. Not so much the being a mom part. But the part where money comes in, how to find a babysitter after it pops out and those types of things. I'm afraid I won't be able to give it the life it deserves. I'm sure I will give it all the love I could possibly give but I'm not sure of the rest. My mom knows and wants to help but I don't want to burden her with it or have it be more of hers than mine. If anyone has any advice I would really appreciate it!! I could deff use it! thanks


----------



## Serene123

:hugs:

Is the dad around? Not to pry, just wondering!

If your mum wants to help that's fabulous, and I definately wouldn't turn her away when she offers to help. You will cope, you have your mums support.

Where were you working? How far along are you?


----------



## AppleBlossom

If you're mum is willing to help then that's great! Money tends to sort itself out, you just can't be extravagent. Are you in US/Canada or UK?


----------



## Love Bunny

Hey expectinroxie, I'm only 18 and my due date is the day after yours on the 19th of Dec! Don't worry chicka =] age isn't a factor, as long as your there to love it and care for it the rest will come naturally. It will be hard but i'm in your same position where i have no money either :( but i know I'll be able to make it work somehow xX


----------



## lissaloo

hunni you will be absolutly fine ,, enjoy been pregnant and all that comes with it and worry about the rest when the time comes,,,, love is the most important thing to a child if you can give them that then you will have a happy baby even if you can't afford the most expensive pram in the world xx


----------



## leeanne

If your mom wants to help, then let her help honey. I know there are a number of worries when being in your situation and I hope it all sorts itself out. :hugs:


----------



## babystar

I was 19 when I had Joani. We found it worrying as we had no money either

You will sort yourself out tho. There is help out there benefits wise if need be

:hugs:

you will do great :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

hiiya i was 19 when i had luke 
You will totally cope! it all just kinda clicks into place! and your mum is there to help you :)
u might find another job yet! and even if you dont theres help available to you, i dont know anything about the benefits or the system as such, but im sure they will help:)! x


----------



## MoonMuffin

Aw hun, I'm 19 (will be 20 in aug) and I'm pg with #2 due in dec. The money is tough but it all works out somehow. I have my husband though, he works so I can stay at home with Kathryn (the childcare is so expensive that if I worked it would just cover that with nothing left over, so not worth it imo). If you live in the UK there are a lot of benefits and stuff you can get, one of the UK ladies can help you with that. Not so much in the US though, if you do live here in the US and don't have health care I suggest getting on medicaid, medical costs are insane so getting that taken care of is really important.


----------



## Marian

I'm also 19 and pregnant. I just found out a few days ago. Unlike you, I'm not excited at all. I'm very scared. I can't even work up the courage to go to the doctor. I also don't know how to tell anyone that I'm pregnant. Other than that, I'm in the same boat as you. I obviously don't have any advice as of yet, but I hope everything works out well for you. Do you have any idea how far along you are?


----------



## expectinroxie

Thank you ladies!! It really comforts me that y'all are out there to help with advice and such! I'm about 9 weeks. The father is around however, he doesn't have a job nor does he really seem mature enough for this. I'm sure he'll come around but he hasn't really been proving himself, I know theres still time though. Thank you so much! Y'all really put a smile on my face and calmed me down. I can't thank you enough for that.


----------



## sineady

*If your mum is there to help then thats great stuff...dont worry your always going to be the babys mummy am sure your mum isnt going to try take over that....&& as for the money it seems to always sort its self out so i shouldnt worry...good luck*


----------

